# 1/4" Pistol Grip Screwdriver



## RoboKaren (Apr 29, 2011)

I've always been confused about the utility value of this for woodworkers. For guys at an auto shop, I can see that it might be useful since they always have an air line handy and will be screwing / unscrewing things all day.

But I use the drill relatively infrequently in my shop and use my compressor very rarely. It's so much handier to just grab my 12v cordless impact driver or screwdriver than it would be to get the airline going.

Why not just get a corded drill for a normal workshop if you could deal with a cord (air line) going to it?

Karen


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Karen

This is just one point , that 20 dollar pneumatic screw gun will probably out last 10 cordless drill drivers


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I use air tools alot in my woodworking shop, die grinders, nailers, drills, screwdrivers. I like the fact that they are always charged and ready to go. I also use a Ridgid cordless Lio Drill alot as well. I also think air tools sound cool.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I am definitely a fan of air tools
I have many air tools in my shop, and love them, and have used many,many, building cars in a automobile factory, over 32 years


----------

